# Mushrooms/fungus/stuff that grows in the back of your fridge



## vonnagy (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## LaFoto (Mar 20, 2004)

*THAT*grows in the inside of your fridge??? :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 



OK, I might find the odd fungus photo, but I better spare you the things that are "on the back of my fridge" - yuck!

WHAT a theme, Mark.


----------



## karissa (Mar 20, 2004)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> *THAT*grows in the inside of your fridge??? :shock:  :shock:  :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 

Oh Vonnagy... man... thats just funny!  

I'm sure some of our bachelors can come up with some good stuff.....


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 15, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## mygrain (Nov 15, 2004)

WWWWAAAHHHOOO!!! found it!


----------



## Nytmair (Nov 16, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

>



love your photos man, even fungus looks good :LOL:   ...awesome colors!


i wonder if i have any pics of my own for here... i'll have to check when i get home


----------



## conch (Nov 20, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 15, 2005)

Theme thread resuscitation 

*Links gone *


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 25, 2006)

_*Link broken *_


----------



## pursuer (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## Jake_NN_Bake (Nov 13, 2011)

Its going to sound silly but fungus and mushrooms are some of my favorite things to shoot!









They are an interesting subject to capture, and they stay still very easily


----------



## bc_steve (Apr 3, 2013)

I dug up an old one




boletus edulis by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Mmmmmmm chanterelles by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr

I ate all of these mushrooms


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 3, 2013)

This stone ain't rollin


----------



## Achaicus (Aug 29, 2013)

I find mushrooms to be entertaining


----------

